# disposable credit card?



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

i wanted to kno is it safer to order with a disposable cc rather then a cash order? and where can you get them at walmart? if at walmart wut part of the store do u go to and how does it exactly work? do u giv them yur money and fill out a form or sumthin? how old do u have to be to get a disposable cc? i just want a safe way whre that cant look up my shit. thank u


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

i want to know the same thing, and know i c this post was from 2006 lol


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

The prepaid Visas are usually up by the serves desk.You will have to buy it for like 10 dollars or something.Bring it home and register it.Within two weeks you will receive your card in the mail.Then you will need to go back to walmart and buy a Green Dot money pack(with the gift cards in register lane).Keep your receipt and go home and activate it.You will then have money on it.Just remember after buying the card you won't be able to use it on the internet until the real one comes in the mail.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

wow it takes that long! u cant just pick one up there? well what about the visa gift cards? that are basically credit cards and u can use them online. would they work?


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 22, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> The prepaid Visas are usually up by the serves desk.You will have to buy it for like 10 dollars or something.Bring it home and register it.Within two weeks you will receive your card in the mail.Then you will need to go back to walmart and buy a Green Dot money pack(with the gift cards in register lane).Keep your receipt and go home and activate it.You will then have money on it.Just remember after buying the card you won't be able to use it on the internet until the real one comes in the mail.



Thats not exactly correct. There are two kinds of Green Dots you can buy. A Card, and MoneyPak. The first one will cost 9.95 plus whatever amount (at least $20) you want to put on there. They will give you a reciept, and you take that home and type in your codes on their website. After you activate it will tell you the 16 digit card number, exp date, and cvv code. Just write that down and you are free to use it anywhere on the net. The real card will arrive in the mail (same card number) within a week or two.

Also, you could buy the prepaid Amex gift cards. Those come in values of 50, 100, and more i think. Those dont need any activation, and are cheaper than green dot. Also they are 100% anon. Green Dot asks you for some info (but doesn't verify it) Any more questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 22, 2008)

And yes, as soon as you activate it online, you can use the number right away. If you bought one tonight, it would take less than 30 minutes for you to have a full working cc number.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

have u used one of these be4? and where could i get one? also u said its completely anonymous right?


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 22, 2008)

Any major drug store. Wal Mart, Walgreens, CVS, etc... I've never used the Amex, but I probably have two dozen green dot cards.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 22, 2008)

well have u used the green dot cards to purchase seeds if so. from what websites?


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 22, 2008)

dope-seeds.com, marijuanaseeds.nl and I've never had a problem with either. I would recommend dope-seeds over ms.nl only because ms.nl doesnt ship in the original packaging.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think the pre-pay visa gave you a cvv # on the temporary card and that's why I couldn't use it over the internet.Something like that.I wouldn't even mess with Visa then, unless you plan on doing a lot of buying over time.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 23, 2008)

so what would u recommend? i rle dont feel comfortable with sending cash


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 23, 2008)

If you're in a hurry to get some seeds then go get the gift card.I would also pick up the pre-pay Visa so you'll have it for later.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 24, 2008)

but are u sure the gift card will work?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> but are u sure the gift card will work?



I have no idea.You're gonna have to listen to Fadeux on that one.He's a pretty smart guy so I don't think he'd steer you wrong.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 24, 2008)

It will work, that is how I order my packs.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 24, 2008)

so where do u purchase the giftcards? and what site do you order from?


----------

